# Your favorite cuisine?



## maya66 (7 mo ago)

What is your favorite cuisine? Why? What is your favorite food in that cuisine?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Mexican food is the best. It always hits the spot and I never get tired of it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Mexican food is the best. It always hits the spot and I never get tired of it.


Same here. Being raised in South Texas aka Corpus I was raised on what is called Jalisco style Mexican Food since it was just across the River.lol. It differs from what passes for Mexican Food in other locations..such as San Antone..New Mexico etc. Dont try to get any in the Panhandle or East Texas. We like cheesy enchiladas..crispy tacos..carne guisada and good flour torts hand made by cute larged bosomed Mamacitas served hot with butter.





What Is Jalisco Style Mexican Food? – UnomAstaQuizA







unomastaquiza.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I said to my wife a while ago... Lets have burritos tonight ..she said we already had mexican once this week

I said "Honey, mexicans eat mexican everyday!"


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

You have to go to the mom and pop places in San Antonio. The places with only 6 choices on the wall. That's the best mexican. Oh and fresh lemonade. I miss those places living in Tennessee now.


----------



## Ty520 (6 mo ago)

I live in southern AZ, and am fond of Mexican food, but am very picky - there is a *LOT* of bad mexican food out there...including here.

I always laugh when i think of a joke by Jim Gaffigan about Mexican food, because it is pretty much true...

Jim Gaffigan - Mexican food joke

Right now I have been on an Indian food kick:

Tikka Masala, Biryani, saag paneer, parathas, samosas, keema matar are my go to's - but like mexican, each restaurant can be very different...and sometimes not very good, so I've started to learn to make it myself


----------



## trike lady (6 mo ago)

Italian. I am an Italian/American, my grandparents on my father's side of the family came over from Italy many years ago. My favorite is a good home made lasagna with plenty of mozzarella and a good tomato sauce.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I could eat Mexican food everyday all day. 

Godspeed


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

My favorite cuisine tends to change with my moods. 

I love *Mexican*, & my go to dish with that is Tex-Mex Chicken Fajitas platter with portabella mushrooms, guacamole, & Mex yellow rice with homemade salsa and a bowl of gazpacho or chili con carne.

For *Indian *that would be Tandoori Chicken, lemon curry lentil soup, Aloo Paratha, and Aloo Gobi or chicken marsala

*Brazilian *would be braised Oxtail , mixed slow cooked Feijoada, & tripe soup

*Italian *would be Pizza, Veal Scaloppini , Veal Marsala & fried Calamari 

*French *would be chilled Vichyssoise soup, Sweet Breads ( & no that is not a type of bread product), Foie Gras , Escargot, & Caviar , main course Poached Salmon w/ Hollandaise sauce & white Asparagus tips

*Cajun */ Creole would be Gumbo, Jambalaya, Andouille w/ onions & peppers.

*Ethiopian *Misir Wot, Ater Kik Alecha, Shiro, Key Sir Wot, Gomen Wot, Atakilt Wot, and Cabbage Wot. 

*Chinese *Tripe, Duck tongue, pigs ear, snails, bamboo fried rice with taro & sausage, Hot & Sour Soup , Pork Mi Fun noodles

*Japanese*: Shrimp & veggie Tempura, Spicy Salmon roll, Eel & seaweed salad roll, Miso soup, Teriyaki Salmon

*Polish *borscht beet soup, potatoes & cabbage & sausage dish. Chouricho sausage stew with polish dinner bread rolls

*American*: .Chili dog with sauerkraut, sautéed onions, diced tomatoes, relish & topped with cheese, Big soft Pretzel, Chili cheese burger & NE Clam Chowder.


----------



## the_sentinel (5 mo ago)

Variety is the spice of life. I like to change things up as much as I can. Mexican one day, Italian the next, Chinese the day after. If I had to choose one type of food for life or be forced to marry Hillary Clinton or something I would probably go with good old BBQ and BBQ related comfort foods.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

I'd say Cajun food is my favorite, Gumbo, Jambalaya, Pain perdu (French Toast) and Po' Boy sandwiches. I enjoy most of the Southern food and BBQ.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Us old folks eat to live as opposed to vice versa.I start each day with yougurt and a breakfast cookie followed by hotcakes for brunch and boudan for supper. Its very healthty according to my latest blood work.


----------



## Usernameforyou (8 mo ago)

Spenser said:


> My favorite cuisine tends to change with my moods.
> 
> I love *Mexican*, & my go to dish with that is Tex-Mex Chicken Fajitas platter with portabella mushrooms, guacamole, & Mex yellow rice with homemade salsa and a bowl of gazpacho or chili con carne.
> 
> ...


What no German?? You ain't representin !!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Simple whole foods.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Usernameforyou said:


> What no German?? You ain't representin !!


You are correct, no German food was listed, and for good reason. While in Zurich, Switzerland, I had the opportunity to experience authentic German food at a state park food vendor. Bratwurst & sauerkraut & a brown mustard that came in a toothpaste like tube. The only way I could describe that meal is utterly bland. 

Germany is not known for their amazing cuisine to say the least, Although I do enjoy their hot soft Pretzels, but that is far from a meal.

Now if you were talking about Cutlery, or clocks, then Yes, Germany truly shines in those two products.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Having your own garden and picking things fresh is what makes the difference.


----------

